# was ist GEF?



## gott_ad (27. April 2005)

Hi,

mir lief neulich dieses Eclipse-PlugIn "GEF" über den Weg. Und ich habe das Prinzip nicht wirklichverstanden (Obwohl ich den Text auf der Eclipse-Seite gelesen habe   ). Ich hatte mir dann das Beispiel von dem Addierer angesehen und die darstellung steht wohl in einer *.logic Datei? Die dargestellten Elemente haben aber keinen Code!?

Ich hab es jetzt so verstanden:
- Ich schreib ne Java Klasse und die kann ich irgendwie grafisch mit GEF darstellen?
- Kann ich das Aussehen der Objekte selber bestimmen? (in dem Beispiel gab es nur ein festes Aussehen)
- Steht diese GEF Visualisierung nur wärend der Arbeit in Eclipse zur Verfügung oder kann jemand, dem ich mal mein java-Programm gebe, die dann auch sehen?
- Falls das geht, kann man dann auch Fenster damit designen und Textboxen und Menüs etc. (quasi wie die WindowsForms oder im JBuilder)?

Danke


----------

